
How a Car Engine Works - dfield
http://jacoboneal.com/car-engine/
======
sitharus
It's worth noting that the engine illustrated is a gasoline direct injection
engine, which are fairly common on new cars but historically not so.

Until the early 2000s most fuel injected gasoline engines were multi-point
injection - the fuel was injected in to the incoming air stream immediately
before the cylinder, and before that indirect injection which injected where
the carburettor was.

Then there are carburettor engines.

Most diesel engines have been direct injection for many decades now, due to
the behaviour of the fuel.

~~~
xd
Are you sure this is a direct injection? I'm seeing the injector directly
behind the inlet valves which would make it multi point.

~~~
sitharus
I just took a close look at it, and I think you're right. It's not the easiest
thing to see due to the wireframe, but with a second look it does appear that
the injectors are just behind the valve.

So yes, it's multi-point injection, rather than direct injection which is the
new hotness for gasoline. Formula 1 will allow it from next year with the new
V6 formula!

~~~
techdmn
V6 formula!?!? Validating my decision several years ago to quit following F1.
;-)

~~~
sitharus
V6 turbo with energy recovery on the turbo itself. They're also allowed to use
that energy to re-spool the turbo to eliminate lag. They've also hugely bumped
the KERS and built it in to the throttle map - no more button for it.

I can't remember the exact figures, but it means that they have so much torque
when they go full throttle it'll spin the wheels at almost any speed.

I'm looking forward to them slipping around the corners again. Also to engines
blowing up, since that doesn't happen much due to 5 year old engine designs.

------
Arjuna
Hi fellow gear-heads... very cool engine graphics!

On a related note, I wanted to add that, if you are not familiar with dual-
clutch transmissions [1], they are pretty interesting.

One example (many manufacturers offer this type of transmission) is the
_Porsche Doppelkupplungsgetriebe_ (or simply PDK) [2], developed by Porsche.
It is essentially two gearboxes in one complete transmission package, where
both gearboxes possess their own clutch. When a gear is selected in one
gearbox, the next gear is pre-selected in the other gearbox. The result is a
nearly-instantaneous gear change, with smooth power delivery.

[1] [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dual-
clutch_transmission](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dual-clutch_transmission)

[2] [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C7Zh-
nQPh_8&t=33](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C7Zh-nQPh_8&t=33)

~~~
chiph
The new Corvette does something interesting - there's a sensor on the manual
gear shift lever that predicts what gear you're going to select, and will do
the rev matching for you. Result is a perfect downshift, every time.

~~~
kirse
Yep, Nissan's 370Z has had SynchroRevMatch as part of its Sport/NISMO packages
for a few years now, and from what I've heard through friends it's very simple
and works really well... Although it makes me wonder at what point on the
spectrum does a "manual" become an "automatic"

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Synchronized_down_shift_rev-
mat...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Synchronized_down_shift_rev-
matching_system)

~~~
mercnet
Sometimes I do not have the right shoes on to rev match so I can see this
feature being useful. I would consider a car a manual if the user has to press
a clutch in before changing gears.

~~~
philsnow
Right... shoes?

I haven't driven a stick regularly since high school, don't people rev match
with their ears ?

~~~
TomEllis
Yes right shoes. If you want to heel toe, you can't do it in your steel capped
boots
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=muxVLOaw2ik](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=muxVLOaw2ik)

~~~
coldpie
Eh, you can revmatch without heel-toeing. I did it for years before I started
driving at the track and learned how to heel-toe. You just brake enough for
the turn, then let off the brake entirely and blip the throttle and drop the
clutch while turning.

------
OldSchool
I'm going to suggest that if you want to call yourself an engineer in any
field, you should be able to quickly understand, among other things, how
engines and air conditioning work. If not, there's always the management track
;) Good to see there are some other gearheads here.

~~~
umsm
A professor in college once told me that if you can't explain a technology,
you might as well assume it's magic.

~~~
negativity
Cue the Arthur C. Clark quote:

    
    
      “Any sufficiently advanced technology is indistinguishable 
       from magic.”

~~~
jholman
That's Clarke's Third Law. I'm fond of the First Corollary to Clarke's First
Law (allegedly first mentioned by Benford):

    
    
        "Any technology which is distinguishable from magic is insufficiently advanced."
    

There's work to be done, fellow hackers, so let's get to it. ;)

~~~
jholman
Can't edit my comment, and no one will care at this date, but...

s/First Law/Third Law/

Obviously the quote I posted is the corollary to the quote negativity posted.
Derp derp derp.

------
bajsejohannes
For an old school look at internal combustion engines, check out this episode
of The Secret Life of Machines:

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gfr3_AwuO9Y](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gfr3_AwuO9Y)

The whole show is well worth the time.

~~~
willyt
The whole series was great. Worth watching for sure.

------
davethespider
You guys are unreal with your comments - is it jealousy or something. Whatever
it is it make me want to never come here again

~~~
sitharus
Never underestimate the pedantry of a crowd of IT-types. I used to be like
that, but I grew out of it.

The main problem seems to be that it's either a simplification - which is
needed because the real thing is too complex to absorb at once - or the
technology choice doesn't meet their expectations.

As someone who knows all about engines, I think it's neat. Too many people
don't have the faintest idea about how their car works. Though I guess most
don't care and it's my desire to know how everything works that makes me odd.

~~~
kamjam
I agree. People need to realise the market that this guy was targeting - it is
average Joe on the streets, not the HN nerdy types. I know a fair amount
engines and how they work, I still think it's very informative. The guy is a
self taught graphic designer that judging by his portfolio works mainly with
Photoshop. Instead of some people complaining about "it should be tech X or
tech Y", maybe reach out to the guy and try to work with him.

I'd like to see one on airplane and jet engines next :)

------
acheron
I had a rather vague idea of these processes so it was great to see everything
laid out simply.

As a Subaru driver, I was trying to picture how the cylinders in a flat/boxer
engine are attached to the crankshaft:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flat_engine](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flat_engine)
has a simple animation that shows it if anyone else is interested.

------
jacquesm
How a _gasoline_ car engine works, specifically a piston car engine with
injection. There are lots of other variations on the theme of car engine. For
instance, Diesel, Natural Gas, LPG, electricity (non-hybrid) and another
configurations for the hot chamber, for instance a Wankel engine. Instead of
injection there is carburation (an older, less efficient process for getting
the fuel air mixture into the cylinders), and then there are turbo variations.

Of course gasoline, piston car engines are extremely common but the number of
diesels can be very large depending on where you are (for instance, in Europe
they are very common).

So for the general North-American view of what a car engine is this
infographic is mostly correct but please don't take it as the be-all end-all
of car engines, there is a lot more to it than that.

~~~
mindcrime
Indeed. It also assumes an overhead cam configuration, and ignores the
possibility of a pushrod / lifter based cam/valve system. And showing a
distributor glosses over the electronic timing systems that newer cars use,
whereby they don't need a traditional distributor at all, just a crankshaft
position sensor.

Still, for an engine neophyte, that was a pretty decent explanation.

~~~
jcampbell1
Even weedwackers have electronic ignition these days. That is why they are so
easy to start. You don't have to fight the the preset advance.

------
AlisdairO
Beautifully presented - and for an engine neophyte like myself extremely
informative. Thanks!

~~~
enscr
Had to scroll all the way to the bottom to see a simple comment appreciating
the design.

------
nicholassmith
This is pretty cool. When I was younger I built a mini engine (from a kit[1],
I wasn't fabbing components) which gave me a nice intro to the basics of how a
car engine operates, but whilst parts of it are pretty simple to get it's
helpful to see the process.

Even if it's a monolithic gif that annoys web developers. Or if it only shows
one kind of engine design.

[1] [http://www.scientificsonline.com/smithsonian-gas-engine-
mode...](http://www.scientificsonline.com/smithsonian-gas-engine-model-
kit.html) is pretty close, but mine was a bit more basic. 15 years seems to
have improved science kits a bit.

~~~
alirov
I had that same engine you link to as a kid except mine was orange instead of
blue. It's definitely one of my more memorable childhood toys and even though
a fairly basic representation of an engine, I agree that it was a great intro.
On a side note, I remember the screwdriver that kit came with was ridiculously
bad. It made stripping the included screws really easy and made putting
together the model more of a chore than it should've been.

------
kineticfocus
I always found this one video
([http://youtu.be/K4JhruinbWc](http://youtu.be/K4JhruinbWc)) on differentials
enlightening.

~~~
mzs
Those old Handy organization films are incredible, here is my favorite but GM
commissioned a lot of them.

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CCtJlgtZnBY](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CCtJlgtZnBY)

The US Army also has many very nice ones intended to introduce mechanics as
well, there is one about power steering that is very good, but many more as
well.

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AlpvyWAA8a0](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AlpvyWAA8a0)

~~~
agumonkey
Here's another one
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mkQ2pXkYjRM](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mkQ2pXkYjRM)
: gears.

------
smandou
Water boil at exactly 100 degrees Celsius... not the conversion of 212 degrees
Fahrenheit. Americans. ;-)

Nice job still.

~~~
sitharus
If you're going to take it that far you have to add "at standard pressure".

~~~
lutorm
Also, I was under the impression that coolant does not boil at that high a
temperature at standard pressure. The point of the sealed coolant system is to
increase the pressure and hence the boiling point, but if it boiled at that
temperature by default that would be unnecessary since no engine runs that
hot.

------
exDM69
Now here's a good website with nice animated illustrations. But it's all one
giant animated GIF. It won't scale up or down and it's already running short
on colors. This is something where WebGL would excel, you could get the full
color palette and make it interactive. So far all WebGL demos I have seen are
tech demos or simple games that look like OpenGL games did in 2004, and they
have not been really used inside websites, only as a separate square.

~~~
tagawa
Or SVG. But I don't want to take anything anyway from his effort - it's a
wonderful work of art/education he's created.

~~~
exDM69
Yes, SVG would work too but it is not ideal for 3d. The ability to rotate the
view and zoom in to see the details would make this infographic even better.

I wish the 3d models that were used to draw this would be shared so I could
try animating them in 3d.

And don't get me wrong, I think that this was an excellent inforgraphic.

------
nja
If you find this sort of thing interesting, it might be fun to mess around
with designing your own engine in Automation[1]. I've always been interested
in cars, but playing around in this (currently in-development) simulation/game
gave me a bunch of new insight into various engine parameters.

[1] [http://www.automationgame.com](http://www.automationgame.com)

------
allworknoplay
Since we've got a bunch of awesome gearheads commenting, can someone tell me
why manual transmission is so easy to stall out? Particularly between say 1st
and 2nd (although I'm sure it's got nothing to do with the actual gears). Just
curious.

...aside from obvious commentary of my abilities driving manual ;)

~~~
X-Istence
The only time I have stalled out is when I am pulling away in first and let
the clutch come up to fast. If you are stalling your engine going from 1st to
2nd you are doing something wrong, since the wheels are moving at that point.
Even if you let the clutch come up too fast the engine won't stall because the
wheels will keep turning it. It might shudder and definitely not like the low
RPM's, but it shouldn't stall.

With a manual all there is between the engine is the clutch and the
transmission. When the clutch is engaged your engine to your wheels is a
single straight line (with some gears in between, but lets ignore those for
now). If your engine has a lot of power it will simply turn the wheels,
however in most cases the engine is just simply not strong enough to break the
friction of the tires agains the ground, especially in lower RPM's.

When you slowly let the clutch up, what you are doing is having the engine
turn faster than the pipe connected to the wheels, by using some friction
material you transfer SOME of the power from the engine to the pipe connected
to the wheels, as you continue rolling eventually the pipe connected to the
wheels catches up and spins at the same speed as the engine (once again,
ignore gearing), at that point you can let the clutch up entirely (thereby
basically connecting it directly).

When you go from first to second, you use RPM matching to have the engine spin
at the same speed as the pipe on the other end. When the RPM's match, you let
the clutch up and from there you can start providing more power by pushing the
gas pedal.

See more about clutch construction here:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clutch](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clutch)

\---

In most automatics there is a device called a torque converter that takes care
of the friction part of the clutch for you. Interestingly enough it does this
using fluid rather than friction material. There are fins on both sides of the
torque converter, the two sides can freely spin. One side is connected to the
engine, the other side is connected to the gear box. As you press the gas
pedal, one side forces fluid through a series of fins, this whips the fluid
into motion, this fluid is then forced through another series of fins on the
other half. Because of the pressure difference in the fluid it will eventually
have enough power to start forcing the other side (attached to the gear box
and the wheels) to start moving. At some point the engine side is spinning
just as fast as the wheel side, at that point most torque converters will
actually lock. Now the torque convertor is directly connecting the engine to
the transmission to the wheels.

When it switches gears, it disengages the torque converter lock, lowers the
engine RPM's (even if you keep pressing the gas, it will use the computer to
inject less gas temporarily), switch gears in the gear box, let the torque
converter do it's thing, and once RPM's match closely re-engage the torque
convertor lock.

See:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Torque_converter](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Torque_converter)

~~~
allworknoplay
Ack, yes, you're right, I meant starting up, rather than from 1st to 2nd. I've
driven a manual exactly twice roughly 15 years ago when I was getting my
license; it was more of an abstract question regarding engine workings than a
specific question about how to avoid stalling :)

------
danysantiago
I loves this kind of graphical information. If your more curious, here is a
really old video with a really good explanation on differentials:

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F40ZBDAG8-o](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F40ZBDAG8-o)

~~~
shire
Do you know of a perhaps new video in our era? thanks though.

~~~
agumonkey
I never found one that was better. Most of the 30s-50s instructional videos
have a very high degree of efficiency in conveying the information.

------
JDSD
Some other cool configurations if anyone is interested.

Di Pietro [http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZGiviT-
C_oY](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZGiviT-C_oY)

Rotary(wankel)
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6BCgl2uumlI](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6BCgl2uumlI)

Fibonacci Offset Rotary
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tklMGxqRtw4](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tklMGxqRtw4)

k-jetronic fuel system:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a4fJAfXYxWk](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a4fJAfXYxWk)

------
polskibus
This page is really slow on my chrome, wouldn't it be better to divide it into
smaller pieces?

~~~
dragos2
It would've been even better if it wasn't a massive gif. I kept hovering and
clicking the page the whole time wanting to control the animations.

------
ChuckMcM
This is an awesome infographic. One of the most used books in our home school
curriculum was "The Way Things Work" which, for the most part, covered pretty
much all of the things that we needed it to. We also took apart a few things
to get a more 'hands on' appreciation of the mechanics.

For engines though, the "Suck, Squash, Bang, Blow" mantra used in the Secret
Life of Machines was perhaps the most durable for my kids.

------
gnarbarian
suck squeeze bang blow [http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Four-
stroke_engine](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Four-stroke_engine)

------
sitharus
Mirror here: [http://visual.ly/how-car-engine-works-
animated](http://visual.ly/how-car-engine-works-animated)

~~~
dirkk0
Thx. Btw - is hackernewsed the new slashdotted?

~~~
sitharus
I think so, this place does get a lot of traffic.

------
robin_reala
93 octane is premium fuel in the US? Petrol in the UK starts at 95 and premium
is 98. What’s the practical difference then?

~~~
freehunter
My car asks for 91 octane fuel. I have no idea where I'm supposed to get that
when all I see is 87, 89, and 93. Since it's an Italian-designed car, I was
expecting that 91 is a common European designation. Perhaps not?

~~~
maxerickson
It's generally an 'at least', you probably don't need to worry about 93.

If it is modern and fuel injected, 89 or 87 will probably also be fine, it
just won't perform quite as well (but the computer will notice and back off of
the timing).

~~~
freehunter
Yeah, I put in 93 once and had a small but noticeable increase in power. From
my understanding, this only really happens if your knock sensor is retarding
your timing with 87 octane and 93 lets it advance the timing further. It's 87
minimum, 91 recommended with my engine.

Since I secretly wish my car was a small diesel, the slight lack of power with
87 doesn't bother me too much :)

~~~
plorkyeran
Now that the price difference between 87 and 93 is typically under 10%, using
93 may actually improve your gas mileage enough to make up for the difference
in price. If your drive enough that fuel expenses are meaningful, it may be
worth testing if this is the case for your car.

~~~
pdonis
This will only work if your engine can achieve high enough compression to take
advantage of the higher octane number. Many engines can't.

~~~
freehunter
But if the engine is running on lower power because of the knock sensor,
higher octane should be called for, right?

~~~
pdonis
Yes, because that means the knock sensor is reducing compression because it
senses lower octane gasoline.

~~~
freehunter
Another note I've learned on higher octane gas: in areas prone to freezing
temperatures (I live in the northern Midwest), 87 octane will, during winter,
have ethanol added into the mix as an anti-freeze. This is commonly called the
"winter blend", and is federally regulated to only be on the market during
certain times. The ethanol has lower energy density than gasoline, and can
hurt your mileage. Higher octane gas does not have extra ethanol added in. So
there's a benefit to using midgrade or premium in cold weather.

~~~
maxerickson
It replaced MTBE as an oxygenate. It's present in some blends all the time.

------
lutorm
Omg I can't believe they omitted the V-4!

This is a fun video about ignition order:
[http://youtu.be/MwEbwKBic6w](http://youtu.be/MwEbwKBic6w) (though it's more
complicated since there are both 180 and 360 degree-firing V4s).

~~~
peterwwillis
It also left out the inline-6 (different from the flat-6) and the wankel.
Here's a couple more piston configurations:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Piston_engine_configur...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Piston_engine_configurations)

[http://www.caranddriver.com/features/the-physics-of-
engine-c...](http://www.caranddriver.com/features/the-physics-of-engine-
cylinder-bank-angles-feature)

Another fun subject is harmonic vibration and balance. Certain configurations
require things like balance shafts and harmonic balancers (arguably
unnecessary fluff) to offset the intense vibration, and modifying your engine
can result in it self-destructing if this isn't taken into account. Inline and
flat 6's and 12's are the best balanced, though the inline is more efficient
and requires less maintenance than the flat.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/V6_engine#Balance_and_smoothnes...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/V6_engine#Balance_and_smoothness)

[http://www.physicsforums.com/showthread.php?t=509340](http://www.physicsforums.com/showthread.php?t=509340)

~~~
touristtam
other notable omission are: the 2 stroke engine (commonly found in 2 wheel
urban vehicle now these days) and the Miller cycle that was used in the Mazda
Xedos 9.

------
vladoh
Carbibles has great explanations of most car systmes with really nice
animations. Here is the engine part:

[http://www.carbibles.com/fuel_engine_bible.html](http://www.carbibles.com/fuel_engine_bible.html)

------
spacecadet
Love engines!

Just put 500 break-in-miles on a recent VW Boxer "Shortblock" Rebuild I did
this summer!

This one is an early Bosch Fuel Injection(DigiFant), almost like sensor-
assisted carburetor.. it's funky. Totally "hackable"..

------
simba-hiiipower
this is really cool. would love to see one breaking-down wankel engines as
well.

though i'm not technical by any means, i've always sort of got the high-level
around how reciprocating/piston-based engines function. wankel engines seem a
lot more efficient in terms of design but also weirdly complex. still kind of
a mystery to me as to how they work and unfortunately there aren't too many
cars around these days that run on em to check out..

------
rayiner
The underlying math:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Otto_cycle](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Otto_cycle).

------
echohack
This is a great illustration that demonstrates why gasoline engines NEED to
die and be replaced by better, more efficient engines.

~~~
abruzzi
The problem isn't the efficiency of the engine, but the efficiency of storing
energy. Gasoline and diesel are very good at that, and are easily replenished.
If your concern is the complexity of all the moving parts, rotary engines and
2-stroke engines are significantly simpler, but ultimately 4 stroke
reciprocating engines make more sense.

------
jimbobimbo
Thank you very much! I'm trying to get better at understanding how cars work
and this presentation helps immensely.

------
Gravityloss
Air != oxygen. Only 20% of air is oxygen.

If the air to fuel ratio is 10, then the oxygen to fuel ratio is only 2.

------
Gonzih
Nowadays hybrids are smarter. Combustion engine is used to charge batteries
and provide power to the electric motor, it's more efficient way of using
energy from gasoline. Using combustion with electric motor stands out to be
much less efficient.

~~~
maxerickson
That isn't true, most hybrids still have a mechanical connection between the
combustion engine and the drive wheels. That is, the Prius, Ford hybrids, GM
hybrids, I'm sure others.

~~~
chiph
AFAIK, the Chevrolet Volt (and Opel clone, etc) is the only one where the
engine just charges the batteries, and the drive wheels are run by the
electric motor alone.

From a technical standpoint, it's a good design for a hybrid - you can
optimize each part of the system separately. But GM didn't quite get the car
as a whole correct -- it has some ergonomic problems, priced higher than the
value (perceived and actual) the customer got, and so on.

~~~
stevehawk
^ - this. Volt fires up gas motor to optimum efficiency point to serve as a
generator for the electric motor, which is the only motor connected to the
drivetrain

~~~
schiffern
>the electric motor… is the only motor connected to the drivetrain

This is a common misconception. The Volt will drive the wheels directly from
the gasoline engine when driving at high speed (>70 mph).

[http://blogs.cars.com/kickingtires/2010/10/the-great-
chevy-v...](http://blogs.cars.com/kickingtires/2010/10/the-great-chevy-volt-
hybrid-mishap-explained.html)

------
zwieback
Love it, best thing on HN today! Could you add diesel and 2 stroke?

~~~
lhc-
Don't forget the Wankel (rotary) engine! Few people have even heard of them,
and even fewer have any idea what they are or how they work. I love my dorito
on a stick.

~~~
zwieback
Down the street from where I lived in Stuttgart someone owned a NSU Ro 80.

I also remember seeing a few Mazda rotary pickups in my early years in the US
- very cool but apparently not very reliable and very inefficient.

------
Cookingboy
I always loved how internal combustion engines can be summed up into 4 words:
Suck, Squeeze, Bang, Blow. Of course that means intake, compression,
combustion and exhaustion :)

------
deelowe
Awesome. Would be cool to add the W engine configuration as well.

~~~
rozap
That would probably just serve to confuse people, as it's essentially two VR*
engines grafted together. The VR6 is, while more common than the W's, still
fairly obscure even within the VAG line of autos, and certainly outside of it.

So, yes, they're cool machines, but probably not a whole lot of utility in
this context as they work the same way, but in a funky shape :)

------
known
Compressed air car engine would be interesting
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Air_car](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Air_car)

------
Sarkie
I love this video for explaining how steering works.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yYAw79386WI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yYAw79386WI)

------
etler
Well I finally know what octane means.

------
Pitarou
Am I the only one who sees all that complexity and yearns for a Tesla? (3
moving parts.)

~~~
walshemj
Which is the same number of moving parts as a basic two stroke engine.

The trouble is the damn heavy and slow to charge batteries plus of course the
environmental efects of mining all the battery materials.

What we need is a fuel cell based car with electric drive.

------
ananth99
Great illustration. Thanks!

------
shire
Finally I can learn how a car works and become a real man, thanks!

------
zukhan
Is anyone else getting a 403 error? I think HN crashed his site.

------
iota
I am now more useful in a post-apocalyptic world. Awesome!

------
doktorn
Loved it! Had actually no idea how a car engine worked.

------
crististm
Now, if software was that modular... Sigh...

------
busterarm
Not MY engine.

Rotary :D

------
icecreampain
One day, when the sun is shining and the birds are happily chirping away in
the trees, someone is going to submit a similar headline. "How X works", with
X being something interesting. "How slowing down your metabolism with paint
thinner works" or something.

I'll click on the article link, like I usually do and one day the article will
be just one sentence.

"Well"

